# Drop-Down-Menü wird von Frame "verschluckt"!



## patrick-hilpert (11. August 2004)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Drop-Down-Menu:
Wenn ich mit dem Cursor über die Schaltfläche gehen möchte, wird der unterste Teil des sich öffnenden Menüs von der Bildschirmaufteilung durch den Frame quasi abgehschnitten!

Hier ist der Link dazu: http://mitglied.lycos.de/patrickhilpert20/index2.htm . 

Ist es möglich, die Navigationsleiste UNTER dem Bilderzug zu positionieren?
Habe den Code für das Menü runtergeladen, kenn mich aber mit CSS/JavaScript etc. nicht soo gut aus um die entsprechenden Parameter anzupassen..

Vielen Dank! Euer Patrick


----------



## itseit (13. August 2004)

Ja. Das ist das Problem wenn man Quellcodes in Seiten ein baut die man nicht versteht. Mach den Frame oben größer oder suche nach einem anderen  Menü, andere Möglichkeit wäre den Frame auf prozent einzustellen


----------



## xxenon (13. August 2004)

1.) Ich finde nichts schlechtes daran, wenn Leute Skripten einbinden, die sie nicht verstehen. Genau aus dem Grund hat sie wahrscheinlich irgendjemand geschrieben. Wenn jeder alles von Anfang an verstehen würde, könnte sich doch auch jeder seine Software selbst schreiben.

Und wenn jemand besagtes Skript nun an seine Anforderungen anpassen will, bleibt ihm ohnehin keine andere Möglichkeit, als sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten.

2.) Ich befürchte leider, dass man Layer nicht über Frames positionieren kann, jedenfalls hätte ich noch niemals davon gehört.

An deiner Stelle würde ich auf das Frame ganz einfach verzichten, oder wie tobi schon sagte, die Frame-höhe anpassen.

Was prozentuale Angaben hier bewirken sollen ist mir allerdings unklar ^^.


xxenon


----------

